# Strawberry Rental Boats



## Montano (May 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I was wondering if anyone has ever rented one of the aluminum boats from the Strawberry Marina and could share some info? Three of my buddies and I are heading out the first week of June and I'm concerned that all 4 of us will not fit in their smaller aluminum boat. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I was going to post this same question but about their pontoons bigger boats. Please let us know...When I call the marina I just get an answering machine. I may have the wrong number


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

If i remember right, the aluminums are 14'. I have the same thing and 4 guys can fit but it's more or less of a pain in the butt. Can't really move around much. But yeah you can fit all of ya. I think there is like a 800 pound limit but who honestly looks at that? ha ha


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I was going to post this same question but about their pontoons bigger boats. Please let us know...When I call the marina I just get an answering machine. I may have the wrong number


I'd stay away from the bigger pontoons! They have way too much room and can get to and from areas of the lake in a short time! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if you got a big group going I would get that pontoon boat.One other thing when the wind kicks up dont try to stay out there and fish. get out of the wind. the wind can get bad up there.even if you are on a pontoon boat.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Montano said:


> Hi Everyone, I was wondering if anyone has ever rented one of the aluminum boats from the Strawberry Marina and could share some info? Three of my buddies and I are heading out the first week of June and I'm concerned that all 4 of us will not fit in their smaller aluminum boat. Any suggestions?


If you guys can afford it and are planning ahead I would suggest you rent a 22 foot pontoon. It is quite a bit more expensive than the 14' aluminum boat, however, it's way worth it if you can afford it. If you all chipped in it would be about $22 a person for the aluminum and around $65 a person for the pontoon.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> if you got a big group going I would get that pontoon boat.One other thing when the wind kicks up dont try to stay out there and fish. get out of the wind. the wind can get bad up there.even if you are on a pontoon boat.


The pontoon boats handle great in the wind. You don't have to worry that much about the average Strawberry mid-day wind when on a pontoon, it's a different story when talking about the 14' aluminum. There are plenty of places on the lake to stay fishing and get out of the dreadfull mid-day wind. The wind is also great for drifting certain baits and lures, when people spend a lot of money to rent the pontoons for a day they don't want to waste their time on shore. If I was spending that much money for a pontoon you can bet I wouldn't be coming in unless there was a storm. Just make sure you have a good day of weather and don't worry about the wind too much because its inevitable. If your on a pontoon and in the middle of the lake or crossing the middle with white caps as I found myself yesterday with my wife and 4 kids on board, don't try to go full speed cut it down, go slow, take your time and the pontoons can handle it just fine. I totally agree with the don't try to stay out there and fish in the wind with 4 people in a 14' aluminum, however. Just my two cents.


----------



## Montano (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Everyone, I really appreciate all the feedback. So.... it's been a while since I've been out there and I remember my dad saying something about the wind. Does it always start around noon to 1pm?


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

The wind usually picks up around 11:00 am from what I have noticed. 
If you rent one of the pontoons, remember to make sure the guy is there with you, and do a "walk around inspection". There has been more than once that they tried to stick us with some damage that was there before. Those things get trashed by some of the renters, and most of the time, they won't even clean 'em before they rent them out to new renters. So make sure to take note of the damage, and whether or not the boat was clean when you got it. If it wasn't clean when you got it, and they throw a fit when you bring it back, don't be surprised.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good advise men. So what is the total cost of the pontoons?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Good advise men. So what is the total cost of the pontoons?


\

They are $259 for a full day and around $190 for a half day. You need to have a lot of money or a lot of people to be able to pay those kind of fees.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah thats redonkulous! Wow. I will have to find another option... My dad want to fish the Berry this year but our boat is a malibou wake-setter which means no fish guts. Does anyone know where else they would rent bigger boats.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Look on KSL there usually are a few guys advertising on there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Yeah thats redonkulous! Wow. I will have to find another option... My dad want to fish the Berry this year but our boat is a malibou wake-setter which means no fish guts. Does anyone know where else they would rent bigger boats.


Just keep the fish in the net (don't get them in the boat) and release; most you will catch must be released anyways.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats what I said! He is just funny cus the boat is brand new.
Orvis, they have rentals on KSL?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

here is my opinion- if your dad wants to fish the berry, and he also can afford a brand new wakesetter, im willing to bet he can drop 250 for a dirty ol pontoon boat for the day... when did he get rid of the crownline?


----------

